# stainless fuel lines



## vw_owner (Dec 19, 2008)

not getting very far in the 1.8T forums, so i move to here. i would like to run stainless braided fuel lines on my MK3 1.8T and had a question. the plan in to run -6AN line from the stock plastic lines that are run under the car from the gas tank to the stock 1.8T fuel rail. my question is, will the -6AN line beable to clamp down properly to the plastic line and to the fuel rail, or are the ends to small for -6AN?


----------



## dreadlocks (May 24, 2006)

I'd have to check some receipts but I am pretty sure -6AN is the size I used on my VRT


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (dreadlocks)*

-6 will work. I purchased hard line adapters to be certain there was no leak under high pressures.


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: stainless fuel lines (vw_owner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vw_owner* »_not getting very far in the 1.8T forums, so i move to here. i would like to run stainless braided fuel lines on my MK3 1.8T and had a question. the plan in to run -6AN line from the stock plastic lines that are run under the car from the gas tank to the stock 1.8T fuel rail. my question is, will the -6AN line beable to clamp down properly to the plastic line and to the fuel rail, or are the ends to small for -6AN?

i wouldnt just hose clamp it... get some proper fittings.


----------



## vw_owner (Dec 19, 2008)

*Re: stainless fuel lines (ValveCoverGasket)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ValveCoverGasket* »_
i wouldnt just hose clamp it... get some proper fittings.

i wouldn't just clamp it, i would use these:
http://www.summitracing.com/parts/EAR-900506ERL/


----------



## vw_owner (Dec 19, 2008)

*Re: stainless fuel lines (vw_owner)*

lets get some more opinions on this


----------



## BoostedDubVR6T420 (Dec 4, 2009)

I would use proper flare fittings. Get them from jegs alot cheaper than Earls or Russels.


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: stainless fuel lines (vw_owner)*

I have the earls -6an to 5/16" hard line adapters on mine.


----------



## vw_owner (Dec 19, 2008)

*Re: (BoostedDubVR6T420)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostedDubVR6T420* »_I would use proper flare fittings. Get them from jegs alot cheaper than Earls or Russels.

could you please elaborate/show me what exactly what you are talking about?


----------



## Boost112 (May 8, 2002)

*Re: (vw_owner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vw_owner* »_
could you please elaborate/show me what exactly what you are talking about?

...i would like to know as well...


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (Boost112)*

This is what I am running. Jegs, doesn't make a 5/16" hardline fitting and 3/8" is too big. I have this on the fuel line and then a standard an hose fitting on the braided line.








http://www.jegs.com/i/Earls/36...49418


----------



## NJRrado (Jul 11, 2003)

*Re: (J.Owen)*

I have -6 stainless line clamped with fuel injection hose clamps to the hard line in my corrado. It's not the prettiest way to do it, but it hasn't leaked in 3 years of driving.


----------



## vw_owner (Dec 19, 2008)

*Re: (NJRrado)*

this idea just kind of popped up in my head, but wondering if anybody else has done it. could i weld -6AN fitting onto my feed and return line on my OEM fuel rail, and run my lines to it that way rather than using clamps?
also, has anybody here put a fuel pressure gauge on their OEM 1.8T rail? i'm not talking about throwing one inline, but phyically tap something onto the stock rail?


----------



## 1SlowSLC (May 4, 2003)

*Re: (vw_owner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vw_owner* »_this idea just kind of popped up in my head, but wondering if anybody else has done it. could i weld -6AN fitting onto my feed and return line on my OEM fuel rail, and run my lines to it that way rather than using clamps?


Yes, that is a simple and rock solid solution...less spots for a leak to pop up as well. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: (vw_owner)*

I sweat silver soldered some SS AN fittings on the stock rail, but the fittings were not cheap and it was a bit of work. When it came to mine I got some of the same compression fittings posted above and used on both the Plastic lines and used them on the Stock rail after cutting off the bead.
I also took one extra step (kind of unnesecssary) and inserted the fitting and the ferrell and then took a tapered drift and flared the pipe just a tad. The compression fitting should neck the pipe down when tightened so there should be no chance of the fitting popping off under pressure, but there was no reason not to add the small taper flare IMO



















_Modified by sdezego at 11:15 AM 3-8-2010_


----------

